# Limited Edition Dealer catalog?



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Has anyone else besides me recieve a limited edition dealer catalog? I just recieved it from the Fed Ex guy. it comes with a letter and I'm not sure but it's pretty much like the showroom floor catalog, but with a silver cover that has the gto badge stamped into it? :cheers


----------



## Blacky Froman (Nov 22, 2004)

Received mine today from the FedEx guy as well.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Blacky Froman said:


> Received mine today from the FedEx guy as well.


pretty cool huh?


----------



## Blacky Froman (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah...I had seen them up on ebay, and was wondering if or when I might get one.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, I got mine today, too. Must have been a mass mailing.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

I got mine today also.My dealearship had allready gave me one.It is still nice to have two.


----------



## jlh1967GTO (Nov 28, 2004)

Joey Waid said:


> I got mine today also.My dealearship had allready gave me one.It is still nice to have two.


  Well, if anyone has a spre I sure would like to get one if possible. I picked up my 04 M6 Quicksilver yesterday. The dealer did not even have a showroom brochure on hand. Happy to pay you for any shipping cost.

James
04 GTO M6 Quicksilver
99 Suzuki GSF1200S Bandit
99 Nissan Maxime SE


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Got mine 2...2 day


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

I think it is great! I even learned that I have an "active head restraint system" in my car.

Nice


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I got mine today....

I was pissed when I opened it up to find a GTO catalog.. I thought General Motors was sending for me to come be part of the C6 Z06 test team. Oh well, looks like my hopes and dreams have been shot down once again.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

got mine!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I got mine from my salesman a couple of days after I bought my car in September. He said they cost the dealer $12.00 and that they were only giving them to people who bought cars. It would be nice to get another.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

If this is the same one I paid Pontiacmall $26.00 - I'm PISSSSSSSED  

And I've gotten de nada from fedex :shutme


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Got mine via UPS. 

Why'd they send these to us? Isn't this preaching to the choir? Wouldn't they be better off giving these to prospective buyers?

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to have it, but I question the marketing value. I can only assume they had a bunch of 2004 brochures left over and had to do something with them now that the '05s are on the way.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Duck916 said:


> Got mine via UPS.
> 
> Why'd they send these to us? Isn't this preaching to the choir? Wouldn't they be better off giving these to prospective buyers?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to have it, but I question the marketing value. I can only assume they had a bunch of 2004 brochures left over and had to do something with them now that the '05s are on the way.


I'm glad to have it...the dealership was out of them when I bought mine.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I got mine earlier this week, I've seen them on ebay also. Some ebayers have been advertising them as "Limited Edition" and "RARE". Getting some people to bid over $50 for them. I'm glad I didn't buy one, I'd be pissed as hell.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Got mine today!


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

Got 1 from the dealer when I picked up the car.
Got one yesterday in the mail.


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

i dont have one


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I too got one when I bought the car, and then received another in the mail on Friday. I misplaced my first one, so it's nice to have another.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

westell said:


> If this is the same one I paid Pontiacmall $26.00 - I'm PISSSSSSSED
> 
> And I've gotten de nada from fedex :shutme


If I QUOTE myself, will I go blind  

Anyway, got the fedex on Friday, Oh well, got 2 now. :cheers


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh-oh! Am I the only loyal owner that HASN'T gotten one?

What kind of deal is that?

---Larry


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

LarryM said:


> Oh-oh! Am I the only loyal owner that HASN'T gotten one?
> 
> What kind of deal is that?
> 
> ---Larry



Hey Larry - If you don't get one, I'll give you one of mine. My portfolio is not in need of two.

I didn't really expect another one to show up. Don't know what list they're coming off of.

You can email me [email protected]


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

Got mine via Fedex 12/3. Nice!


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> I got mine today....
> 
> I was pissed when I opened it up to find a GTO catalog.. I thought General Motors was sending for me to come be part of the C6 Z06 test team. Oh well, looks like my hopes and dreams have been shot down once again.


piss on corvette


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

got mine from the dealer the day i bought it!


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> Has anyone else besides me recieve a limited edition dealer catalog? I just recieved it from the Fed Ex guy. it comes with a letter and I'm not sure but it's pretty much like the showroom floor catalog, but with a silver cover that has the gto badge stamped into it? :cheers


Yeah, mine came yesterday. The cover is way cool and the book isn't too bad either.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

westell said:


> Hey Larry - If you don't get one, I'll give you one of mine. My portfolio is not in need of two.
> 
> I didn't really expect another one to show up. Don't know what list they're coming off of.
> 
> You can email me [email protected]


Westell - thanks! It looks like they may still be delivering, so I'll give 'em a couple more days. Maybe they're going in reverse purchase order?

---Larry


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

...I am still confused what this book is. Is it the silver covered book that Pontiac mall was selling ?

---Larry


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

LarryM said:


> ...I am still confused what this book is. Is it the silver covered book that Pontiac mall was selling ?
> 
> ---Larry



yes.


----------

